# Cavs @ 76ers



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

VS.









Cleveland Cavaliers (38-36) vs Philadelphia 76ers(37-37)​


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It's good they don't have Ilgauskus, he kills us every time. The Cavs are only one game ahead of us so if we win this game we will take the seventh seed away from them. We must win this. Last time we played Iggy really frustrated LeBron and they don't really have a second option without Ilgauskus so it should be easier for us, although we don't have Webber either. 

*GO SIXERS!!!*


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> It's good they don't have Ilgauskus, he kills us every time. The Cavs are only one game ahead of us so if we win this game we will take the seventh seed away from them. We must win this. Last time we played Iggy really frustrated LeBron and they don't really have a second option without Ilgauskus so it should be easier for us, although we don't have Webber either.
> 
> *GO SIXERS!!!*


I wasnt sure on the lineups, is Z actually out, and is there a chance Webber plays, thats why i put him in.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If Webber plays I think this will be a rather easy win for us. But, we can't relax like we did at the Bobcats game, we almost let them come back and win it in the end!


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

i think ivy will carry the load look for a 40-50 point game....and the W


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Huge, huge game here. They can beat out the cavs for second and keep sight of boston. if they can win all the games going into Miami, they stand a great chance of getting 3rd, or 6th(facing washington and boston before miami). they've been good against those teams so far, as long as they keep focused, they can do it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> i think ivy will carry the load look for a 40-50 point game....and the W


The thing is, we can't always rely on Iverson scoring 40 to 50 points to win. We need a team effort. When Iverson has an off night we lose and we lose hard.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Philadelphia has its .500 record. The 76ers hope a playoff spot comes next.
> 
> After months of wondering if they've were good enough to even make the playoffs, the Sixers have put themselves in prime position to move up in the Eastern Conference standings.
> 
> ...


LINK

That's great news to hear that Webber most likely will be back, makes our chances of winning this even greater. From here on out is practically the playoffs, and with the Nets blowing the Knicks out on Thursday, this gets as close to a must win as you can get.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I think we may lose this one.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> I think we may lose this one.


Any reason? Or just a feeling? It's a completely winnable game, but we have in the past lost completely winnable games so I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm not going to be able to watch this game so keep the updates coming in if you can. Thanks!


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> If Webber plays I think this will be a rather easy win for us. But, we can't relax like we did at the Bobcats game, we almost let them come back and win it in the end!


Not if Webber takes nothin but jumpers and misses them.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Can someone get Cwebb a Sixers jersey? I'm tired of seeing him in those Kings rags.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Any reason? Or just a feeling? It's a completely winnable game, but we have in the past lost completely winnable games so I can see where you're coming from.


Just a feeling because of the past, ya know? I dunno..I hope they win.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Just turned on the tv and i heard the announcer say Mark Jackson has been unstoppable tonight. Were up 83-73 at the end of the third quarter. :banana:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Also just checked the stats of the game:

AI has 19 pts, 7 reb, 14 assist
Korver is shooting well 4-5, 3-3 from the line. 11pts 6 rebs
Sam 16 and 9

Then i looked down and Jackson has 20 pts in 17 mins. 9-14 shooting.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

8 minutes to go and they take a commercial break, were up 7 still.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Iggy throws down a sick dunk and puts us up 11 now with 7:13 to go, Cavs call a 20 sec timeout.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

14 assists for AI? Seems like a good all-around game for him, unless he has a hell load of turnovers again.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Vermillion said:


> 14 assists for AI? Seems like a good all-around game for him, unless he has a hell load of turnovers again.


7 tos


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

95-86 with 3:43

The last play was some great hustle from Dalembert, AI missed a jumper, Sam got the board, took a hook shot, got back on the board again after he missed and then layed it home. He has 20-14 now. :banana:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Gooden hits a 3, and McInnis hits a basket and gets fouled and makes it.

99-94 with 1:25


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Iverson is doing his best Jason Kidd imitation out there it seems...16 assists.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh crap...they pulled to within 5....with 1:34 to go...


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

C'mon Sammy...hit them freebies...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

James knocks down an easy layup to make it 100-96, then McInnis steals the inbound pass and gets fouled. Makes both 100-98 with 30 secss. :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

AI milks the clock, then strokes a jumper from the top of the key and it goes down. 102-98 with 8.5 secs. Way to go AI!


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Ridiculous...now they're within 2 with 30 seconds to go...


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Iverson With The Clutch Jumper With 8 Seconds On The Clock !!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

James with the pass to a not expecting McInnis, turns it over. Korver gets the inbound and goes to the line. Misses the first makes the second, Game Over. 103-98


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Big games tonight out of AI, Sam Dalembert, Jackson, and Korver was solid. Great win tonight guys.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

This is the Sammy that I want to see day in and day out. I think he can put up numbers similar to what he did tonight, although cavas was lacking a centre. 

AI seems to contribute to the game in so many ways, despite his poor shooting he still dished out 16 assists, is that his career high ?

We are one step closer to getting the 7th pos and also top of the Atlantic


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm sure 16 is indeed his career high. His previous was 15 (3 times).


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Iverson with the career high in assists! 16.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Couldn't catch this game but it seems to have been an amazing win for the Sixers. 

If they keep their head in the playin BASKETBALL, I think they can pull away the Atlantic Division from the Celtics.

16 assits, is his career high. Hopefully this isn't a repeat of 2 years ago, Iverson goin into the play off with his thumb jacked up.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I managed to catch the end of the game and I saw we almost gave it away. We had a couple costly turnovers in the last few minutes. When we have big leads we tend to loosen up we're not talented enough to do that. When we do that the other team takes advantage and goes on a run, it's similar to what happened during the Bobcats game. We need to play hard for the entire 48 minutes no matter what the situation is.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah that has actually been a little problem. The Fact that we haven't been able to put away games, or we can't keep a huge lead. Two straight games we had 20+ leads and we let them have it at a close game. We need to CLOSE GAMES OUT!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

MVPlaya said:


> Yeah that has actually been a little problem. The Fact that we haven't been able to put away games, or we can't keep a huge lead. Two straight games we had 20+ leads and we let them have it at a close game. We need to CLOSE GAMES OUT!


It seems like that's been a problem forever. I was never secure with a 20 point lead with this team. Like ever.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Iverson has done a great Reggie impression this season


----------

